# وازع



## The Virgin

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

هل يصح استخدام كلمة (وازع) في السياق التالي؟
وافق على الخطة *بوازع *من المسئولية.

جزيل الشكر مقدمًا.


----------



## cherine

نعم. فالكلمة تعني، أو تُستخدم بمعنى، دافع.


----------

